# A million people photographed...aerial photographs



## Ivan Muller (Apr 13, 2012)

I flew over the annual ZCC gathering in Moria near Polokwane in South Africa this Easter weekend. Millions of people celebrate Easter there over the long weekend. Some more images of this amazing mass gathering can be seen here at...http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog


----------

